

How to Get a Job in the Games Industry - MrJagil
http://bbrode.svbtle.com/how-to-get-a-job-in-games

======
MrJagil
Ben Brode is a central figure in creating Hearth Stone. He's an interesting
character, which this blog post reflects. If nothing else, advice #7 is one I
wholeheartedly echo.

Part two is a better read.

